# Spooky Cabin



## pointedem

Here is a shot of an old miners cabin hidden up in Utah's Wasatch mountains.  The full moon that night provided some cool lighting...


----------



## ocular

is this a hdr in bw ?


----------



## pointedem

bw and I had gently painted the front of the cabin- in camera with a mid-bright flashlight.


----------



## Stock Photos

Like the image however it seems the horizon is tilted.


----------



## TJ K

Pretty cool spotting. That would have been neat to come across. Kind of has a creepy feel to it. 
tj


----------



## kamalzharif

very nice indeed...

i like the texture that created the mood there


----------



## Yemme

I like this old house... Nice.


----------



## teneighty23

nicely done! i like it a lot!


----------



## Josh66

Very nice!  :thumbup:

I once found an old barn out in the woods and I've always wanted to go back and do something like this, but I can't find it again...


----------



## gregie27

Now that is really spooky! The withered and chipped of paint complements each other together with the trees at the back to give an eerie feeling. It's like a serial killer is going to come out of that hole!


----------



## pointedem

Thanks for all the comments guys...


----------



## Chiller

Nicely done.  Great place for a horror movie.   I like that you kept this one nice and dark.  

 I dont think I will ever be able to sleep again.  :mrgreen:


----------

